# Sinking ceiling beam



## amberlin (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello everyone,
The portion of ceiling which separates my kitchen and living room is in need of a beam. The length is 16 feet across, the height is 8 feet. I was wondering what the city requirement would be for it (i.e. what kind of wood and what size). I've gotten numerous responses which aren't unanimous, so I don't know what the right answer is. 

Also, some contractors have suggested the beam being held with brackets while others suggest posts. Those who suggested the posts say the brackets won't have enough strength to support the beam, while others say it will be enough. What would you recommend/why? 

I appreciate any and all feedback, thank you so much!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 4, 2010)

amberlin, I would suggest calling your local code dept and ask them what their requirements would be. Codes vary by local. They should be able to point you in the right direction. The contractor you choose should pull a permit, which will require inspection before a C/O is issued. To put your mind at ease hire a structural engineer and get an experts opinion of your course of action. This will not be an expensive option but he will give you some solid advise. Theres a lot to take into account because of structure load above this area.


...and Welcome To House Repair Talk.


----------

